# sometimes I hate this TAMs, sometimes I like it



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Any other WS ever just think to yourselves.."grr hate this site!, it just triggered my spouse again!"? I texted my hubby yesterday saying "I hate TAMs, So why do I keep coming back to it all day long?" Well he obviously said "I don't know" lol it's crazy but I am learning alot, so many sad sad threads on here, few inspiring ones. Anyone else feel that way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, but I must be a gluten for punishment. Been here 4 years. Banning people seems to cheer me up though.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

banning people?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually I have gained more from what I've read. Even from those who are blunt. I have been naive and in denial and didn't even know it until now. If I hadn't of come across TAM then I wouldn't have understood what I was feeling-and thinking I'm the only one!

When I come across a negative thread or post that brings me down I skip over it or hit the back key and move on...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

CantSitStill said:


> banning people?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, Mod humor.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> Any other WS ever just think to yourselves.."grr hate this site!, it just triggered my spouse again!"? I texted my hubby yesterday saying "I hate TAMs, So why do I keep coming back to it all day long?" Well he obviously said "I don't know" lol it's crazy but I am learning alot, so many sad sad threads on here, few inspiring ones. Anyone else feel that way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea. I've had that. It's a large part of why my wife doesn't come here much any more.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Yes, but I must be a gluten for punishment. Been here 4 years. Banning people seems to cheer me up though.


 LOL...sick sense of humor. What are your guidelines for banning people? I can think of one or two that I wished were banned. No...don't ask for names, I'm not telling. It might get me banned...


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

scared me..lol thought I was being banned for saying sometimes I hate TAMs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Yes, but I must be a *gluten *for punishment. Been here 4 years. Banning people seems to cheer me up though.


gluten is what that_girl can't have

glutton is what you are and one of the 7 deadly sins

/grammar nazi


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Ban her!!!

Infidel!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

okay I over-reacted

just tweak her toe


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> gluten is what that_girl can't have
> 
> glutton is what you are and one of the 7 deadly sins
> 
> /grammar nazi


:lol: I wondered if any one was going to bring that up, then I thought maybe it was deliberate, and it was just Amp's weird sense of humor.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I know what you mean, makes mine trigger too occasionally. I'm giving serious thought to just leave this site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I refuse to leave until I get more likes than that_girl


or when Chris H changes the motif to a hot pink


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I'm giving serious thought to just leave this site.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Banning people seems to cheer me up though.


so now we know when your in a sh!tty mood and trying to make yourself feel better


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

You know you can't go..I have learned alot, also for some reason it's a bit addictive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

i finally came close to a banning recently

please show mercy and just do it


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

:banhim:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Im just trying to figure out the best way


a) post the 180 rules in every thread possible
b) call Frank names
c) PM Chris H 30 times a day about the pink theme
d) porn, lots and lots of porn pics
e) spam about how my wife shouldn't wear a certain dress
f) post the nude pics OldGirl sent me in a PM


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Try the OldGirl nude pic first then ramp it up if that gets you no ban.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you'll send me some to help ramp it up?


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Im just trying to figure out the best way
> 
> 
> a) post the 180 rules in every thread possible
> ...


Silly boy


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Yes, but I must be a gluten for punishment. Been here 4 years. Banning people seems to cheer me up though.


Some tyrants used to enjoy executing people too.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> Any other WS ever just think to yourselves.."grr hate this site!, it just triggered my spouse again!"? I texted my hubby yesterday saying "I hate TAMs, So why do I keep coming back to it all day long?" Well he obviously said "I don't know" lol it's crazy but I am learning alot, so many sad sad threads on here, few inspiring ones. Anyone else feel that way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This site is one big lesson in why one should choose their mate very wisely.

It should be required reading for highschool students.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I know what you mean, makes mine trigger too occasionally. I'm giving serious thought to just leave this site.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really hope you don't leave. You have helped so many people. Maybe take a break if its getting to you.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

I know sometimes TAM can get to you. So much heartbreak, so many tragic stories. But then you come across threads like DailyGrind's and Almostrecovered's and Shamwow's just to name a few that really make you feel better about humanity. Even when some people don't stay together their story can be motivating and empowering.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

So I'm like a radioactive spider?


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

A toxic turtle.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Id like to apologize for.last nights behavior. I was likely self medicating


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so as I sit here with my hangover headache at my desk at work preparing some orders I came to a sobering conclusion (forgive the pun)

My bipolar disorder is starting to rev up beyond my control. 

I was self-medicating last night (which I haven't done in years) with booze, trying to quiet the racing thoughts and disjointed thinking. When I start to engage in such behavior I know that the 1st of the four horsemen of the apocalypse has arrived. (the last horseman is bathing naked in a public fountain, and yes, I have done that once before) 

As such, I need to concentrate on myself for a period of time, maybe a few weeks, without distractions like TAM. So, I am taking a break from here. Besides, I won't likely be of much help in my current state and would most likely become a bigger asshat on the board as the weeks progressed. As much as I enjoy helping people I realize that right now that in order to do that I need to help myself.


see you guys sometime later in the next month or so, don't let the board crumble without me and be sure to bump the newbie thread for me. Hopefully, this place won't be pink when I get back.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> so as I sit here with my hangover headache at my desk at work preparing some orders I came to a sobering conclusion (forgive the pun)
> 
> My bipolar disorder is starting to rev up beyond my control.
> 
> ...


aww, so sad. 

everybody good is leaving.

hope you get feeling better soon,
you will be missed during that time.

take care of yourself.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Please come back as soon as you're able to. I'll miss your humor. You're not an asshat


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Some tyrants used to enjoy executing people too.












"It's good to be the Mod!"

As far as gluten/glutton, I'll be the first to admit my spelling sucks and I let the spill cheque make two money of my spilling divisions


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

AR,

Take care of yourself. I await your return with baited breath.

Too much?


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I can definitely relate to the effects of "Too much TAM"... this place is a double-edged sword. On the one hand there's absolutely no doubt in my mind that finding TAM has truly benefitted me to make serious changes in my life and I came to an awakening in such a short period of time. I never would have had my awakening if I never found this site... that I am quite sure about.

On the other hand, some of the tragic stories on here are so horrible that they actually get into my own head and make me start to become insecure about my own relationship when there's no good reason for me to even feel that way. Like I would picture the scenario of my wife having an affair on me being such a real possibility that I was becoming paranoid about it. And she's a good woman and we have a fantastic relationship... there's really no reason to believe at this point it would ever happen.

For me, I feel like too much TAM can almost become like a drug overdose. Others seems to be able to be here all the time and do just fine with that, but for me I think I need to check myself sometimes!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I noticed AR's manic replies yesterday, and I deleted several inappropriate jokes that I had written about it in that thread of his. I'm glad he is aware of his situation. It is always best to address things early before they get out of hand.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

This is my H email to me this morning from his work:

_"Lately I feel like you are literally looking for reasons to not be happy. We have a string of good days and the next thing I know you have read something that makes you feel like “wait I shouldn’t be feeling this way”. I understand there are a lot of emotions at play and I am trying to do my part to repair the damage. I know that I am not always “on” because I have lots of other stresses too but as I said I am trying to be the man that you need. You asked me why you were the one asking me to stay together. There is no right or wrong to that. It is where we were at the time. I am so happy that you didn’t give up on us like I was willing to do because our love is worth the fight. Reading about how to cope and looking for advice is important and part of the healing process but I really want us to focus on the positives._

I love you"

So....I'm not sure what to do. I stayed up all last night bawling and decided I'm done and convinced myself that we just waited too long for MC (this coming Monday is our first appointment). He, as his typical habit, went to bed.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

snap said:


> A toxic turtle.


Yeah, I'm fed up with looking at that sill jumping turtle....put a furry critter up...lol


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> so as I sit here with my hangover headache at my desk at work preparing some orders I came to a sobering conclusion (forgive the pun)
> 
> My bipolar disorder is starting to rev up beyond my control.
> 
> ...


Take care and be well my friend. We'll be here when you return.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Id like to apologize for.last nights behavior. I was likely self medicating


How about today, you are no better.:rofl:


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

umm I didn't mean for people to leave this site when I wrote this thread...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I get the same way...I've tried to leave, unsuccessfully...I get annoyed with the posts and wonder what in the name of hell am I doing wasting my time here.

BUT

I have learned an awful lot from the stories I've read, and I have received very valuable advice from many of the regulars (and not so regulars) on here.

Also, there are a few (who drive me nuts) that I'd like to **** in the ***, but I won't go there.


----------



## Shwagulous (Mar 12, 2012)

For me TAM was a God send. I have been lurking on here for almost a year. I've never shared my story. Maybe someday I will. The short version is that my wife had an EA before I had found this place. The only thing that I did right in the beginning was to come down hard with the D word and pretty much started running the 180 before I knew what the 180 was. In my search for the almighty "WHY?", I came across this site and MMSL. I have learned SO MUCH from this site, that I couldn't begin to put a value on it. I used to trigger quite a bit in the beginning, but now it's only every once in a great while, when I read a story that closely resembles mine. Oh, and Shamwow's story, I was reading in real time. That's what really got me hooked here. To see the good advice that was given, and to see him go through his hell, and yet still grow as a person was just the best thing in the world for me to see. I'm still "in the fog" when it comes to this site LOL!!! Maybe someday, I'll stop gas lighting myself, and leave, but for now, I need my TAM dopamine fix


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> you'll send me some to help ramp it up?


Don't have any of Oldgirl's nude photos to give you, she didn't send me any. 

However 2nd sent me some, I could send those along if you like. 

My husband was incensed so I have to get rid of them. Don't want to waste good photos, they might as well be used for the common good. Here is an example of one. What do you think?

View attachment 488


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> so as I sit here with my hangover headache at my desk at work preparing some orders I came to a sobering conclusion (forgive the pun)
> 
> My bipolar disorder is starting to rev up beyond my control.
> 
> ...


Didn't see this. Take care. Please take your meds. Hope Mrs AR is getting on with the treatment for her illness. 

Just as an aside, if she is taking the medication you mentioned, consider getting rid of cats.

They are carriers of some diseases that can be deadly in immune compromised people.

Come back soon.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Don't have any of Oldgirl's nude photos to give you, she didn't send me any.
> 
> However 2nd sent me some, I could send those along if you like.
> 
> ...


 i cant believe you let him find them 

and you PROMISED you wouldnt post them on the internet :'(


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> umm I didn't mean for people to leave this site when I wrote this thread...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You simply expressed what some people have also had on their minds but not put into words.


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes I feel the same at times. 
I came here in 2009 looking for ideas to revive my marriage and her interest in me. In 2010 I did the cowardly thing and looked to another woman for that. Prior to my affair she didn't care to see this forum and didn't get why I hung out here. At some point in last year she became a member posted a few times but mainly just reads......and yes I believe TAM has caused additional triggers for her at times. My hope is it does more good for her than harm.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Tonight just confirmed why I sometimes hate this site...Jerks who get off on starting crap with people in need of help. Thank God they banned him from here...really got my blood boiling and it takes alot to tick me off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I've been busier than normal today CSS, who or what thread? Just curious.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh it was nasty..some poor guy who found out his wife was having an affair 3 days ago and this dude started saying nasty stuff to him then he started in on me sayinging something like--oh Cantsitstill aren't you Calvins wife? Poor Calvie don't know you fu$$ed him.. His name was User and they removed all his posts and mine and Calvins replies to that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Poor Greg's thread. I just left it and it looked like there were holes in it - that explains it. I feel for Greg. 

Gotta let the people with an axe to grind roll off your back here, especially as a wayward. Your post are positive and IMO helpful, you and Calvin seem to be doing well, TAM is better with you both here. Blow the asshat off.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Its under..Caught my wife cheating now waiting for her to come home. Scared away the orignal thread maker, his name is George, poor guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Poor Greg's thread. I just left it and it looked like there were holes in it - that explains it. I feel for Greg.
> 
> Gotta let the people with an axe to grind roll off your back here, especially as a wayward. Your post are positive and IMO helpful, you and Calvin seem to be doing well, TAM is better with you both here. Blow the asshat off.


Yeah, we got him banned and many of us PM'd Greg to let him know we still want to help. Hopefully he comes back.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

lol guess we were both typing at the same time, the thing is I showed Calvin what he said and he started getting suspicious..asking me if that was true and who this guy was...JERK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeslieH (Apr 3, 2012)

CantSitStill said:


> Any other WS ever just think to yourselves.."grr hate this site!, it just triggered my spouse again!"? I texted my hubby yesterday saying "I hate TAMs, So why do I keep coming back to it all day long?" Well he obviously said "I don't know" lol it's crazy but I am learning alot, so many sad sad threads on here, few inspiring ones. Anyone else feel that way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


YES! This site is really hard for WS, but I think overall it is a great resource for WS to learn more about what to expect ftom BS. My husband has thankfully been much more calm than some people here. But that is also his personality, he is reserved. 

There are times that I hate this site, too. But overall, I have really benefited from this site. I am in contact and getting feedback from people that are truly trying to help people heal. 

It is true that they are a lot of hurt people on here. So sharing any details or trying to talk out the actual A is very dangerous territory. I had people suggesting I was drugged and possibly date-raped!

Personally, I hope to one day be content enough to be rid of this site, or just visit to help out other WS that want to R. I currently have one that is helping me and I really appreciate it!

I just know that after I saw my husband first time since I confessed, I realized that I am in no place to judge anyone here. The hurt of what we have done is really insurmountable. I truly wish everyone on this site will find their own peace and happiness. But yes, it's really hard to stay on here!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry that happened CCS. I agree with Sigma, TAM is a better place with the two of you here.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

oops Greg not George
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes Leslie, not many of us here but it's nice to be here and try to help others from going the route we went. Also get those wow moments, knowing I'm not alone in what I was thinking during the fog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

You bet your [email protected]@ this site is helpful,I'm glad I found it months ago,the experience of some of the people who helped me in my darkess hours was invaluable.Its is heartbreaking to read some of the trauma people have been through here and this site can trigger me but overall,I'm not sure we'd be where we're at without all the help we recieved.Synthetic was the first to come to my aid.After that, many followed. This place is a great tool and so are...nevermind. : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't seen Synthetic in a while...yoohoo where are u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still wonder what happened to a number of posters,including the guy with the pastor doing his wife,or was that not true?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah that one was so unbelievable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> I'm still wonder what happened to a number of posters,including the guy with the pastor doing his wife,or was that not true?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm wondering that myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I find that sites like this are sometimes better than spending $150 an hour on some MC. Its good to know that most people here have been through infidelity as either a BS or a WS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This site is way better than MC. I blew close to $15k on MC back after my WW's first affair. If I had TAM back then I would have taken that money, opened a brothel in Mexico and made her the madame. At least she would be doing something she enjoyed and I would have gotten a return on the investment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> This site is way better than MC. I blew close to $15k on MC back after my WW's first affair. If I had TAM back then I would have taken that money, opened a brothel in Mexico and made her the madame. At least she would be doing something she enjoyed and I would have gotten a return on the investment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm thinking my MC is a just a nice girl who wants to keep both of us "happy" so she doesn't say truths like "lying is wrong"...so TAM is my new MC and honestly I like the advice on here better than in our sessions.:smthumbup:


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I'm still wonder what happened to a number of posters,including the guy with the pastor doing his wife,or was that not true?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was wondering the same, lot of holes and things that didnt add up. Sounds like alot of bull. I just read hbgirls thread for the first time a few days ago. Been thinking about her, her stats show that she hasnt posted in a few months. Hope she got away from that a**hole.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wait there's a LordMayhem *and* a LordHavok?!


eeeep!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

We need a LordChoas now and have a battle royale


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll change my TAM name to Lord Wrongness. Lord Chaos, Lord Mayhem and I can start a death metal band and I could play the zither.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I do wish that more people would return and share the end of their story. I always want to know if the advice helped them, or if nothing really changed.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> I do wish that more people would return and share the end of their story. I always want to know if the advice helped them, or if nothing really changed.


I think alot of those posters are embarrased just to be here. They stick around just long enough to get the answers they need and then they bail. I can't hold it against them.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

that and it's a trigger


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I think alot of those posters are embarrased just to be here. They stick around just long enough to get the answers they need and then they bail. I can't hold it against them.


Sooner or later,all roads lead back to Tams
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

ok ok I admit it, I must really like this site because I'm on here all the time and I talk too much, lol I never shut up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> yakkity yak yak yak, yakkity yak yak yak, yakkity yak yak yak, yakkity yak yak yak


FYP


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> ok ok I admit it, I must really like this site because I'm on here all the time and I talk too much, lol I never shut up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


RUN-DMC - You Talk Too Much - YouTube


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Ha-Ha CSS! : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> ok ok I admit it, I must really like this site because I'm on here all the time and I talk too much, lol I never shut up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope you and calvin never shut up.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I'll change my TAM name to Lord Wrongness. Lord Chaos, Lord Mayhem and I can start a death metal band and I could play the zither.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, and LordHavoc! How could I have forgotten? He plays a mean zylophone!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Oh, and LordHavoc! How could I have forgotten? He plays a mean zylophone!


Lol, yeah, thats definatly a part of my drum kit


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> Lol, yeah, thats definatly a part of my drum kit


:rofl:


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

As much as I do love helping others on here I have decided to take a break from this site for a little bit. I do seriously wish you all well. Not sure when I will be back. I'll be praying for you all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> As much as I do love helping others on here I have decided to take a break from this site for a little bit. I do seriously wish you all well. Not sure when I will be back. I'll be praying for you all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Take care and good luck to both you and calvin. Morrigan and I will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

CantSitStill said:


> As much as I do love helping others on here I have decided to take a break from this site for a little bit. I do seriously wish you all well. Not sure when I will be back. I'll be praying for you all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You need to do what's best for you and Calvin. Take care CSS


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Don't stay gone too long. It gets lonely over here in the cheaters section sometimes )

Best of luck to you both. 

Sig.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

think we both need a little break from Tams
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

My H said to me on Friday...when you finish reading whatever it is your reading so intensely (he has never asked me "what") your mood instantly changes and the questions start flooding! He followed up with "but I don't mind..."

So after his remark I thought about it and realized I need to approach TAM differently. I tend to read and learn, but then at other times I tend to read and instantly go to a paranoid place thinking this "could" be our situation or even "is my spouse doing that too???" 

For me, I'm not ready to leave...just going to stop instantly accusing my H of something he isn't doing


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Calvin has been triggering reading the wave after wave of infidelity postings here. CSS's affair really did a number on him. I hope they return.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I think Calvin has been triggering reading the wave after wave of infidelity postings here. CSS's affair really did a number on him. I hope they return.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TAM can get to you. Morrigan posted in a thread yesterday and was visibly shaken afterwards. I took her out for a walk and she felt better after the air and exercise. I think she's going to take a couple of days off for TAM to recharge.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could tell by a few of his posts that Calvin was having a hard time. I truly hope he and Can't will be okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I could tell by a few of his posts that Calvin was having a hard time. I truly hope he and Can't will be okay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too. Its a roller coaster.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Tams with all the experiences people have had is a vauable tool. Way better than some couselors.
It can trigger you like a mother but its also a crutch for a lot of people. Yeah like me.
Doing pretty good at this end,hope everyone else is doing the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Well we are back but gonna limit our time here..although this site is addicting it is also a trigger for both Calvin and me. Yes WS's get to feeling down or feeling so guilty when reading stories that are so familiar to ours..yet I feel blessed that so far our story is a success. It's only been a couple days but really missed you guys and been wondering how everyone's doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I grew a beard while you were gone.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Good to see you both back; glad you're doing well


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

bandits a little bit of a smartass...I like that. : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad you both are back. If you find yourselves triggering take some time away. Its hard sometimes. Morrigan triggered a lot while writing in a thread the other day. She's still not feeling up to coming back just yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Tell Morrigan I feel for her and understand what she means.. Also tell her she can pm me anytime she needs to vent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Tams can be a blessing but sometimes it really can trigger the sh!t out of you,gotta take a break every now and then
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow I forgot about this thread, thought I deleted it, btw I still feel the same way about this site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

CantSitStill said:


> Any other WS ever just think to yourselves.."grr hate this site!, it just triggered my spouse again!"? I texted my hubby yesterday saying "I hate TAMs, So why do I keep coming back to it all day long?" Well he obviously said "I don't know" lol it's crazy but I am learning alot, so many sad sad threads on here, few inspiring ones. Anyone else feel that way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. Just look how many posts I have ramped up since I joined in May.

Addictive? You think??
:rofl:


----------

